# Done with Camp Chef



## SmokinGame (Aug 23, 2020)

I am feed up. Have a Deluxe Pro with a new PID controller installed this spring. It is now routinely stopping heat after 2-3 hours into a smoke. So far everything they have suggested has not helped. Today I was 3 hours into a smoke and it stopped heating. So I putted it into shutdown mode and fired up the gas grill to finish things off. Three minutes into shutdown it just starts heating again. What??? Heating during shutdown???  

I wish I hadn't swapped out to their PID controller. I think I have the old controller somewhere in the garage. If so, it is going back one the unit. Had crazy swings, but never stopped heating.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 23, 2020)

Not a problem!  Mine, almost at the end of startup (same unit) Just suddenly with a big bang blew the front door open and shut, and before I could do anything it did it again!  It scared us both! I just turned it off and turned on the oven to cook iour whole chicken and vegetable dinner!  I wrote an email to customer service to find out if I ruined the smoker or what!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> Not a problem!  Mine, almost at the end of startup (same unit) Just suddenly with a big bang blew the front door open and shut, and before I could do anything it did it again!  It scared us both! I just turned it off and turned on the oven to cook iour whole chicken and vegetable dinner!  I wrote an email to customer service to find out if I ruined the smoker or what!


Not sure about camp chef but my pellet smoker door has to be open during start-up


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> Not a problem!  Mine, almost at the end of startup (same unit) Just suddenly with a big bang blew the front door open and shut, and before I could do anything it did it again!  It scared us both! I just turned it off and turned on the oven to cook iour whole chicken and vegetable dinner!  I wrote an email to customer service to find out if I ruined the smoker or what!


Hope this helps explain how that happens...


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokinGame said:


> I am feed up. Have a Deluxe Pro with a new PID controller installed this spring. It is now routinely stopping heat after 2-3 hours into a smoke. So far everything they have suggested has not helped. Today I was 3 hours into a smoke and it stopped heating. So I putted it into shutdown mode and fired up the gas grill to finish things off. Three minutes into shutdown it just starts heating again. What??? Heating during shutdown???
> 
> I wish I hadn't swapped out to their PID controller. I think I have the old controller somewhere in the garage. If so, it is going back one the unit. Had crazy swings, but never stopped heating.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.


This is why I got rid of my POS traeger and GMG and bought a Rec Teq. Now I set it and forget it


----------



## 1MoreFord (Aug 24, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Not sure about camp chef but my pellet smoker door has to be open during start-up



Yes, this is true for Camp Chef's new PID controllers.  I don't know about the older controllers.


----------



## forktender (Aug 24, 2020)

It's true with all pellet grills as far as I know. I tried the C.C. PDI controller on my grill for exactly one cook. It did everything above, maybe more. I went back to the OG controller and have never looked back.  The temp swings have never been an issue for me, I think people get way too caught up in temp swings. Heck, your home oven most likely has larger temp swings than my C.C. grill. It just doesn't matter, in the end everything that comes off it tastes great. I just wish I could get more of a smoke taste out of the thing. I've tried the Mazes & Smoke Tubes, even a try with 4 pieces of lump charcoal and chunk wood made into a smoke bomb and lit and placed on and or under the heat defuser. The forced air just pushes it out of the cooking chamber too quickly, it has no time to linger in the chamber. That's my thought anyway take it or leave it.
I still love my C.C. for when I'm feeling lazy and don't feel like tending a smoker for hours on end, it is set it and forget it cooking not really what I would consider smoking.

This formatting issue that has been going on 3 weeks now with the forum is going to drive me to drink.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Aug 24, 2020)

Door open on startup until it starts showing a temp, door closed during shutdown.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks for posting IndaSwamp!  That video by the GrillaGrills guy is fantastic and a textbook example of corporate responsibility.   It's informative, technically accurate, and delivered efficiently in a caring, non-judgmental fashion.  It's clear he's more interested in our welfare, and more dedicated to our mutual hobby, than he is to just lining his own pockets.   I'm not in the market for a grill, but GrillaGrills' reputation has just risen greatly in my mind.


----------



## BC Buck (Aug 31, 2020)

NO more CC products for me EVER.


----------



## SmokinGame (Sep 22, 2020)

I need to provide some positive follow-up. After a few emails and several trouble shooting ideas, Camp Chef customer service was able to push the latest software update to my PID controller. So far so good. It made it through a six hour rib smoke this past weekend with good results. No malfunctions and temps controlled within reasonable range (would still like to see tighter control, but just may not happen). I am in a much better mood than a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 22, 2020)

Keep at it, computers or any thing related give problems its not always the hardware that gives problems imo


----------

